# Jampott's S4 Mods



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Have I missed your decision then?

What are you having done?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Milltek
Hyperflow Induction
Short Shifter


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Are you at AmD? Is their wireless network running, wasn't Monday


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Lordy. Hoped for result?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

....To make loads of noise!!!! :lol:

Tim - Is this just the back box or the entire system? Non-resonated?

Can't wait to compare. :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

vernan said:


> Lordy. Hoped for result?


Will it release much extra power without a re-map?
I'd guess perhaps from 344 to 360/365 ish?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If he does all the pipework/cats etc then it could be as much as 380bhp.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

When I left AmD he had the shortshift and Milltek on....what a beautiful noise.

Induction kit was next...I won't say anymore...over to you Jampott..


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

He sounded a very happy bear last night when i got a text from him last night.

Can't wait to see/hear the car in a couple of weeks


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Come on Tim, don't keep us in suspense!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

hehehehe

Sorry folks - by the time Lisa and I got back from AmD last night, it was quite late, and we popped out again to annoy the residents. Lisa did a few laps of the chav-track while I got some food in, and the noise it makes is simply brilliant.

I was hoping for "loud" but without a hint of tractor anywhere, and that is what I have.

From inside the cockpit, the noise is reasonably well muted (well, most of the time!) with 2 very definate noises now - the engine noise is a bit louder, plus the noise I never had before, which comes from the rear... 

Motorways are a delight. It doesn't boom, but you can tell when you've got your foot on the (loud) pedal and when you haven't. 

And when I came out of the chippy, Lisa was just setting off for another lap and I heard a young lad say to his dad (both just getting into a BMW) "wow, check out that Audi!" and his dad said "that's some engine its got in there..." which was nice!

The other revelation is the short shifter. It has definately tamed the gearbox as far as I am concerned. ScoTTy / Vernan - be interested in some back to back tests from you to see how you think it feels. I don't get the feel of "short shift" when I use it (not like the short shifts I've driven on a TT) but now the gear throw just feels "normal", which kinda says what it was like before.

Power figures? Well my dyno plot is still in the car, so my memory will have to suffice. For sheer bragging figures, I was hoping for a little more BHP, as the gains from just the Milltek alone were less than I thought - but whether the ECU has to retune itself to the increased airflow, and whether the car was starting to get a little warm in the bay, I don't know... and with 4k miles on the clock, the engine is still loosening too... but I'm up from 335bhp to 355bhp (with the peak bhp moved lower down the scale) and my torque is up from 295ft/lb to 320ft/lb. I was hoping for 365/370bhp and reasonable torque gains, so I got at least part of the equation on paper! :lol: I don't think I'll ever get the cats and downpipe done which, with the rest of the Milltek alone SHOULD be good for 370bhp (according to Kim Collins, anyway) but I may well head back to AmD when the dust has settled and get a custom map which makes better use of my improved airflow.

The car now sounds like it can blow things away... I don't have a tiger in my tank - I think its a lion trying to fight a f*cking great big bear.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Very nice indeed.


Oh, I should add the rear now looks very aggressive when the car is warmed up... There is at least 2" of growth in the pipes  - any more, and I could chop the top off and use it as a wheelbarrow 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed.
> ...


 

Pics please


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


Your wish is my command...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Kin 'ell got looks like it's the size of a mains sewer.

Got a rear shot?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Like this?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Vey nice :mrgreen: , hope i get to hear it and taken for a spin someday.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Tim,

I'm definately interested in both the short-shift and the induction kit (as you know!! :roll: ).

I take it you did go non-resonated? How much louder than mine is it? I guess we'll find out for sure at C.C. when they do the noise test! 8)

I'm glad you're pleased with it. It needed doing and now you can enjoy the full V8 experience. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Tim,
> 
> I'm definately interested in both the short-shift and the induction kit (as you know!! :roll: ).
> 
> ...


I'm not convinced there is much higher volume (at least not from just the Milltek) but maybe a bigger rumble... (resonated vs non) but not having cruised around in yours (and having a different body style anyway) I think I'm hard pressed to judge...

The induction kit is a REALLY neat install. The guys at AmD seemed quite impressed with it. Didn't take too long, either...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> The induction kit is a REALLY neat install. The guys at AmD seemed quite impressed with it. Didn't take too long, either...


Maybe it will be cheaper next time I ask then. :roll: :wink:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

The pipes look the business. I may have to reconsider my position if it sounds as good as you say! Don't worry about the BHP figures too much, something extra is better than nothing :lol: A lot more is a lot better :lol:

Look forward to seeing the shortshifter in action - it's certainly something that needs addressing in the car

Nice one Jampott :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> The pipes look the business. I may have to reconsider my position if it sounds as good as you say! Don't worry about the BHP figures too much, something extra is better than nothing :lol: A lot more is a lot better :lol:
> 
> Look forward to seeing the shortshifter in action - it's certainly something that needs addressing in the car
> 
> Nice one Jampott :wink:


As far as I know, its a unique combination in the UK. In fact all 3 items are pretty rare. Certainly AmD owned up to never having fitted non-resonated pipes to an S4 before, and there are no other Hyperflows in the UK either. I think the short-shifter is a little more common...

Its a great combo, but I'm sure I need the map tweaking, which is a pity.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Am i wrong in thinking you're insured with Liverpool Victoria Tim?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Am i wrong in thinking you're insured with Liverpool Victoria Tim?


In the process of being changed


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Ah!


----------

